# Tips for infantry course



## SimonM (15 Sep 2013)

Im starting my infantry qualificaion on tuesday. Any tips or general guidelines to share??


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Sep 2013)

1.  Chin up, shoulders back, mouth shut!  
2.  Learn to deal with mild discomfort
3.  Be a team player, work with your course mates!
4.  Take the good with the bad and have fun!

Good Luck! Pro Patria!


----------



## GPComd (15 Sep 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> 2.  Learn to deal with mild discomfort



Well that's one way of putting it!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (16 Sep 2013)

GPComd said:
			
		

> Well that's one way of putting it!



  > >


----------



## SimonM (5 Oct 2013)

After3 weeks, i can say you were absolutely right!!! Lol


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Oct 2013)

SimonM said:
			
		

> After3 weeks, i can say you were absolutely right!!! Lol



  Been where you were not all that long ago, good memories die hard  >


----------



## Jammer (5 Oct 2013)

Keep on keeping on. Best of luck to you.

J.


----------



## Goodeman (12 Dec 2013)

Good Luck man! I start my Infantry DP1 In Janurary


----------

